# American Bully Kennels



## Sadie

For those of you who own this breed we seem to always have new comer's looking for good kennels breeding these dogs. If you don't mind sharing some links to some American Bully Kennels that are breeding to the highest standard of the breed and are doing well in the bully show world I would love to take a deeper look at some kennels. You can always let us know why you think they are respected kennels and what they do to represent a good name for the American Bully as a whole. I look forward to seeing some nice kennels.


----------



## apbtmom76

awesome post


----------



## Sadie

Thanks Tye Tye ... Trying to help out my Bully Peeps to get this section going. I always love to see well bred American Bullies and Kennels who are breeding to very high standards all around. So this thread should give us something to look at and help the newbies at the same time who are wanting a well bred bully without getting ripped off or getting a bad example of the breed that they will end up unhappy with later on. So please share and give us your reasons as to why these kennels come highly recommended by yourself


----------



## Sadie

I am going to start now I don't own this breed I own game bred dogs. However I try to educate myself on both breeds. As we all know the American Bully originally sprung from the American Pit bull Terrier/American Staffordshire Terrier as time went on they evolved into their own what we now know as the American Bully Breed. I personally like this kennel I don't own anything from them and I can't give you a whole lot of information on them other than what I can see from looking at their dogs. I like how clean they are they are pretty large yet still functional conformation wise. It looks like this kennel does a lot of showing with their dogs as well and is representing them as bullies. Maybe some of you can shed more light on this kennel. But based on the many I have seen I am impressed by the overall functionality in conformation for such a large dog. The only thing I don't agree with is he did state he would eventually register these dogs with the ADBA there is no need for that unless the ADBA one day recognizes the American Bully as it's own breed which then I would have no issue with but my belief is all bully owner's and breeders should register their dogs with the ABKC. JMO

http://prattspits.homestead.com/


----------



## Black Label Romo

http://semperfibullies.net/
http://platinumpits.com/home.html
pratts is awesome


----------



## Black Label Romo

http://suarezbullskennels.com/


----------



## Sadie

Lonestar is their a particular reason you vouch for these kennels what about them do you like? What are they doing differently to gain your approval of all the other bully breeder's out there?


----------



## Black Label Romo

Semper-Fi and Suarez Bulls breed CH dogs...
Sempter-Fi does full health testing...
the dogs conform to the standard...and set the standard...
PlatinumPits is my friend and contributes wonders to the breed and the registry...
and I believe his dogs conform to the standard quite well...


----------



## Sadie

Thank You


----------



## Black Label Romo

No Thank you! 
thanks for makin those live links...and also for the great topics...ur on ur A game 
thanks buddy


----------



## Sadie

No problem Buddy


----------



## Black Label Romo

Here's another one I love...he doesn't just do the American Bully but also AmStaffs...and has superior dogs imo!!! Checkout Porkchop Express...aka Porky...I love him!!!

welcome to Ramos Kennels


----------



## Sadie

Yeah some good looking dogs on that site


----------



## Novakkennels

I don't know how to post a link but theres a kennel up here in Mi. called Lions gate kennels and they seem to have some pretty nice dogs xxl i think...


----------



## Sampsons Dad

Ty and Spanky of the Ramos Kennel link are glorious!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Great links guys. I just read about a few of those kennels.


----------



## cEElint

Coda Nostra Bullyz produce some nice dogs.. seen them at several bully shows
Cosa Nostra Bullyz - Official Website


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Gorilla Kennels* produces very nice, clean, and correct bullies.


----------



## Deadbolt

Someone mentioned LGK earlier and was just posting a link for them...

Anyone familiar with this kennel?

LIONSGATE


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I am partial... I love my Island Pride Bullies... formerly Big Island Pits. This kennel stopped being available to the public for going on 2.5 years or so ago now. I'm 100 percent satisfied with the way the dogs are bred honestly, and the consistency my dogs have is unparallel to almost any American Bully Breeder out there to date. I feel as though my breeder honestly selected to breed the best to the best. I'm sure everyone feels this way about their breeder of choice, but it takes a LOT to impress me. I've known the owner of the kennel since before i ever got my first bulldog period (neela).... I got to know him and his practices for almost 2.5 years before i chose to actually get a dog from him.

I've had the pleasure of chatting up Devin from Razors Nation. I am going to have to say Rocko is hands down my favorite "Bully". This dude really knows his stuff when it comes to the dogs.

Razors Nation Kennels_Males


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I am partial... I love my Island Pride Bullies... formerly Big Island Pits. This kennel stopped being available to the public for going on 2.5 years or so ago now. I'm 100 percent satisfied with the way the dogs are bred honestly, and the consistency my dogs have is unparallel to almost any American Bully Breeder out there to date. I feel as though my breeder honestly selected to breed the best to the best. I'm sure everyone feels this way about their breeder of choice, but it takes a LOT to impress me. I've known the owner of the kennel since before i ever got my first bulldog period (neela).... I got to know him and his practices for almost 2.5 years before i chose to actually get a dog from him.
> 
> I've had the pleasure of chatting up Devin from Razors Nation. I am going to have to say Rocko is hands down my favorite "Bully". This dude really knows his stuff when it comes to the dogs.
> 
> Razors Nation Kennels_Males


Ah, yes Devin and all his partners at Razor's Nation are very knowledgeable with one thing on their mind. The dogs. Great kennel and very nice, clean, and correct dogs. Thanks, Shana!


----------



## Beedeezy10

Lone Star, Im here in Houston, and I've been looking for a great Kennel around this area. If you know any that you can refer me to? I keep running into hippos, and bad bred dogs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## cEElint

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Ah, yes Devin and all his partners at Razor's Nation are very knowledgeable with one thing on their mind. The dogs. Great kennel and very nice, clean, and correct dogs. Thanks, Shana!


Devin lives here in Bakersfield where i'm at.. i've met him a couple times because he was a friend of my cousins... Boss Tycoon was bred to my cousins Gummi Bear.. awesome litter


----------



## LoudMouf

cEElint said:


> Devin lives here in Bakersfield where i'm at.. i've met him a couple times because he was a friend of my cousins... Boss Tycoon was bred to my cousins Gummi Bear.. awesome litter


*Glad to see another Bako person on the APBT/BULLY forums trying to educate people!*

Thank you to everyone mentioned Razors Nation, we appreciate the kind words. We do strive to continue to produce show quality dogs with alot of substance without sacrificing structure or movement.

Here are some kennels we believe is producing top quality American Bullies

Gorilla Kennels
Brazilian Blues
Semper Fi Bullies
Pratt's Pits (although his name should be changed)
Twisted Metal Kennels


----------



## BullyTheKid

Who let this dude on the board!! I want answers!!! Lol 

Gorilla Camp!!!! Sup Devin!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

LoudMouf said:


> *Glad to see another Bako person on the APBT/BULLY forums trying to educate people!*
> 
> Thank you to everyone mentioned Razors Nation, we appreciate the kind words. We do strive to continue to produce show quality dogs with alot of substance without sacrificing structure or movement.
> 
> Here are some kennels we believe is producing top quality American Bullies
> 
> Gorilla Kennels
> Brazilian Blues
> Semper Fi Bullies
> Pratt's Pits (although his name should be changed)
> Twisted Metal Kennels


:goodpost::goodpost:



BullyTheKid said:


> Who let this dude on the board!! I want answers!!! Lol
> 
> Gorilla Camp!!!! Sup Devin!


:goodpost::goodpost:
I don't know who let his Loud Mouf in here. There goes the neighborhood...


----------



## apbtmom76

Isn't Semper Fi Bullies a member here??

Thank you for this info, I do have to say Devin you have some gorgeous bullies


----------



## Mach0

Shweeeeeeeeeet 
Welcome


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

apbtmom76 said:


> Isn't Semper Fi Bullies a member here??
> 
> Thank you for this info, I do have to say Devin you have some gorgeous bullies


I think so but they don't post here.


----------



## apbtmom76

Thanks Lauren, was just wondering


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Anyhing og dbl ss or as mentioned suarezbulls i personally love that tonka and paco blood.Pretty much im 100% Razors edge from here on out.Shouldnt be long.... =)


----------



## LoudMouf

BullyTheKid said:


> Who let this dude on the board!! I want answers!!! Lol
> 
> Gorilla Camp!!!! Sup Devin!


:goodpost:
I second that! Who let that trouble maker on the boards!?! Oh wait you guys are talking about me.......LOL

*I have actually checked in here and there in the past to read what is posted on here, just never took the time to get on here. I finally decided that I should join and attempt to give some more insight into the American Bully community.

Thank you everyone again for the kind words about our dogs!*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

LoudMouf said:


> :goodpost:
> I second that! Who let that trouble maker on the boards!?! Oh wait you guys are talking about me.......LOL
> 
> *I have actually checked in here and there in the past to read what is posted on here, just never took the time to get on here. I finally decided that I should join and attempt to give some more insight into the American Bully community.
> 
> Thank you everyone again for the kind words about our dogs!*


Speak of the dang devil. Good to see you round these parts. This section really needed someone like you


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

Beedeezy10 said:


> Lone Star, Im here in Houston, and I've been looking for a great Kennel around this area. If you know any that you can refer me to? I keep running into hippos, and bad bred dogs. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Gerald & Randy at Twysted Metal Kennels have produced several champions. Gerald is also one of the ABKCs newest judge.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

apbtmom76 said:


> Isn't Semper Fi Bullies a member here??
> 
> Thank you for this info, I do have to say Devin you have some gorgeous bullies


Yes we are members of this forum, just not very active.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Yes we are members of this forum, just not very active.


Good to see you on here, Manny!


----------



## Beedeezy10

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Gerald & Randy at Twysted Metal Kennels have produced several champions. Gerald is also one of the ABKCs newest judge.


Thank you for that information man! I really do appreciated! Imma have to check em out.


----------



## scparrish

4-5k is a little steep for a pup in my book


----------



## LoudMouf

scparrish said:


> 4-5k is a little steep for a pup in my book


I don't know who you are talking about but I don't sell pups for money like that. Although personally I don't sell many pups or do that many breedings either though. LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit

scparrish said:


> 4-5k is a little steep for a pup in my book





LoudMouf said:


> I don't know who you are talking about but I don't sell pups for money like that. Although personally I don't sell many pups or do that many breedings either though. LOL


Pardon me, but I believe scparrish is referencing Stephanie and Gerald aka Twysted Metal Kennels. When did they make the transition from APBTs to American Bullies, if you don't mind me asking. I bought an ADBA dog from Stephanie back in 2001-2002 time frame, but have been out of contact for some time.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

ThaLadyPit said:


> Pardon me, but I believe scparrish is referencing Stephanie and Gerald aka Twysted Metal Kennels. When did they make the transition from APBTs to American Bullies, if you don't mind me asking. I bought an ADBA dog from Stephanie back in 2001-2002 time frame, but have been out of contact for some time.


Not sure when they made the transition but I know Gerald has been showing in the ABKC for a few years now. Again not sure on the year of their transition but I know they did a breeding in 2007 that produced several ABKC Champs.


----------



## scparrish

LoudMouf said:


> I don't know who you are talking about but I don't sell pups for money like that. Although personally I don't sell many pups or do that many breedings either though. LOL


that wasn't geared toward you it was toward the last link.


----------



## aus_staffy

scparrish said:


> that wasn't geared toward you it was toward the last link.


I didn't see the 4-5K pups but the ones for 2-2.5K are still too expensive IMO. I'd never pay that for any dog.


----------



## scparrish

I completely agree the highest I am going to go for a well breed dog is 1k and most likely not even that just how I feel about that


----------



## SECD

www.thedoghousekennels.com

A man that knows real dogs and yours lol


----------



## aus_staffy

SECD said:


> www.thedoghousekennels.com
> 
> A man that knows real dogs and yours lol


Not bad bullies at a glance. Nice price IMO.


----------



## Silence

Kinda surprised I haven`t seen anybody post
The Bully Market | The Bully Market


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

Silence said:


> Kinda surprised I haven`t seen anybody post
> The Bully Market | The Bully Market


Homie,Beastro,Lock&Load and Bubba kush! im down with BM.LOL They also have a good rep in the community.Only problem is they keep all their pups lol


----------



## cEElint

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Only problem is they keep all their pups lol


that would be a good thing..


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

No because i want a beastro daughter.


----------



## davidfitness83

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> No because i want a beastro daughter.


if its the beastro i kno he is a stunning dog


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Hall of Fame Bullies*
Home of ABKC CH Denzel


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

GOMEZ PITS!!!


----------



## Silence

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Homie,Beastro,Lock&Load and Bubba kush! im down with BM.LOL They also have a good rep in the community.Only problem is they keep all their pups lol


They breed excellent bullies (Thats why they keep them [; ). I LOVE that Homie Blood. A buddy of mine has a Lock N Load daughter (from the Bullzilla litter). I also can`t get enough of that Boogie (Beastro x Marge)

Gunna go ahead and throw Kurupt Blood Extreme Bullies && Garden State Bullies

Also a personal friend of mine (the kennel that bred Playboy x Ash) Next Generation


----------



## cEElint

Denzel is really E/W


----------



## davidfitness83

This is the beastro I am talking about


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C.

davidfitness83 said:


> This is the beastro I am talking about


He's a baaaad.... shut yo mouf LOL


----------



## davidfitness83

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> He's a baaaad.... shut yo mouf LOL


Was that the one you were talking about ? I love his markings


----------



## Silence

davidfitness83 said:


> Was that the one you were talking about ? I love his markings


That is the one and the only true Beastro.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cEElint said:


> Denzel is really E/W


I am referring to Deon and his kennel, not just Denzel.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> He's a baaaad.... shut yo mouf LOL


Nice dog, but undershot


----------



## cEElint

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I am referring to Deon and his kennel, not just Denzel.


i realize that.. just wondering how he got the CH title being E/W .. i thought they needed good fronts for that


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cEElint said:


> i realize that.. just wondering how he got the CH title being E/W .. i thought they needed good fronts for that


He is not that toed out. No more than 45 degrees.


----------



## cEElint

must be the picture and the grass not showing the feet


----------



## Ottis Driftwood

Check out Larry from goochland or anyone from Midwest Gottyline Empire master p kennels or better yet goto some abkc shows meet the people for yourself and make own judgment thats the only way you will be 100% sure you are gettin what you want......


----------



## FrostFell

Great thread! I second Semper Fi and Pratts! Amazing dogs, fabulous people, great ethics!


----------



## FrostFell

Ottis Driftwood said:


> Check out Larry from goochland or anyone from Midwest Gottyline Empire master p kennels or better yet goto some abkc shows meet the people for yourself and make own judgment thats the only way you will be 100% sure you are gettin what you want......


Larry has some nice dogs, but I would not list him as a "reputable breeder" tbh. He is a nice guy and about a quarter or less of what he produces meets the standard, but then he turns around and does :hammer: crap like breeding that thing Mugzy, and not neutering it. Yuck!


----------



## FrostFell

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Homie,Beastro,Lock&Load and Bubba kush! im down with BM.LOL They also have a good rep in the community.Only problem is they keep all their pups lol


What? No he doesnt! lolol He totally sells a lot of pups-- granted he DOES keep more than 1 per litter within his "camp", but he does sell them, I PROMISE 

Im going to breeding one of my girls to Beastro next year, so keep an eye out for that, you may get a Beastro baby yet!


----------

